# 2WW - DAY OF ET - long Protocol Burselin/Gonal F / Pregyl- Woking



## Blooms (May 11, 2007)

Hi everyone!  I have been following this site for weeks and i must say it's an inspiration, or should I say the only place that i find sanity.  It's answered every feeling and thought that I have pondered over for so long.

I wanted to join ages ago but I've only just got to grips with the terminology used...well some of it and now that I'm on my 2WW just thought that it would be nice to have some of your support that you all seem to share.

I'm 28 and this is my 3rd IVF.  1st fresh resulted in a BFP, only to be ectopic 7 weeks later, I used the short protocol which I must say I liked much better and I seemed to get better quality embryo's (long protocol this time).  2nd was frozen = BPN
and finally I've just had my ET today from a fresh cycle.

I'm trying to stay positive for the sake of my embbies but I am feeling slightly down at the fact that they rang me yesterday to say that 10 of my 12 eggs had fertilised which I was ecstatic about.  Then today I only had 2 x 4 cell embryo's (a grade 2 and a grade 2/3) and the rest were unsuitable for freezing.  I was told that they had very high standards and had it been another clinic they may have accepted them but they aim to keep their statistics high.  fair point but just not what I needed to hear....anyway I can only hope and pray that these 2 stay on board.

I'm so afraid that they have gone already and I'm almost scared to pee!!!  Please tell me this is normal?
The nurse asked me not to test until 14 days but I must say I've done every calculation under the sun, when the HCG shot will be out of my system, when implantation would have occured so that I can do a home test...but I'm going to do my best to wait.

Does anyone know does ET count as Day 1?

Anyway it's back to the sofa for me and let the DH find his way around the kitchen.

As for sex (apologies for being blunt) but nothing was mentioned about not doing so, so after reading this site last nite i mite make DH wait till day 7 and then give him a treat and see if it works for me too??

Bye for now   here's some positive energy for everyone on their 2WW of torture


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and love on your 2ww.  I'll be thinking lots of     thoughts and sending sticky vibes.

Its quite normal that you feel so anxious about everything and I was even frightened to sneeze, but those little eggs are quite tough in there and latch on pretty tight, but its quite normal to feel scared about everything- your not paranoid!

Well good luck hun and I hope to hear a good result at the end of your 2ww you certainly deserve it.

Take care

ally
xxxxx


----------



## Blooms (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Ally, I let you know!!! xx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI Blooms 

I had FET on 9th May, so am also on the dreaded 2ww and am also with Woking.

Woking have got a good reputation, and have been really good with me.  We had fresh IVF in Feb which unfortunately ended in BFN but managed to get 5 in the freezer.  We have just done a FET and thawed 3 of the 5.  2 managed to be 4 cells and one was only a 2 cell.  The next day the 2 cell became a 4 and the other 2,one was 6 and one was 7 cell. They put the two back and the 4 cell they said was not strong enough to be re-frozen. 

We put a lot of trust into the consultants to do what they see as being best, so guess we just have to sit back and believe in them. The success rates are really important to them so assume they will do everything possible to ensure we get the BFP's we so long for.

I am trying so hard to stay positive, but also do not want to get my hopes up too high. As we appear to be at very similar stages in the 2ww, give me a shout if yu ever want to chat/rant/scream etc etc

Wishing you lots of luck and hope that you get a great big BFP 

T


----------



## Blooms (May 11, 2007)

Hi T, 

I'm really glad that you managed to get some frozen and it sounds like they developed to a nice stage always a positive start, so here's hoping for you as you truly deserve it this time roundx.

DH and I are in this for the long haul...well that is our attitude now.  I just think that one of the disappointing factors of having no eggs to freeze is that on round one all of our eggs were grade 1 and it's hard because there are no answers as to why they are so different this time.  I've read so many interesting arguments with regards to the drugs used producing different quality of eggs and I must admit I used the equivalent of Menopur last time (I had my first attempt in Germany).
As for Woking, they have been fabulous and lets hope their reputation brings us both a little bit of luck.

How are you feeling so far, any twinges?  I am on day 2 and have been having quite frequent AF type cramps in both sides and yesterday I had some pink/brown discharge?  Not sure if this is from Surgery as I did bleed quite a lot but it had stopped by the time I was discharged??  Trying to imagine that these are good signs.
My stomach is also very bloated like and very firm.  My (.)(.) are definitely more sensitive but think that maybe down to the Cyclogest.

Same here I'm addicted to this site and DH is away all next week, so keep in touch if you want to air any of your feelings.

You must be on Day 4 now then, would be great to know how you are getting on.


 

Bye for now 

Bex x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Blooms

I am feeling really crappy, and have been for last couple of days. Just feel really lightheaded, headachey, and absolutely knackered.  So bad, that I am going to go home and go back to bed now.

On our fresh cycle we had the menopur, i really hated that one, mixing the different bottles used to really wind me up. This time round with the FET was much easier but the drugs seem to be affecting me more. The only difference is prognyova rather than menopur. Really strange!

I have read so many different things about fresh cycles and frozen, that to be honest the way I look at it now that everyone is individual and what may/may not work for someone does not mean it will be the same for me.

This time I have absolutely no feelings/twinges other than feeling awful and a bit of nausea. Last time I had sore (.)(.),  bloated, twinges and everything. I am kind of guessing that the EC gives you more symptoms, not sure if true but seemed to be the way for me.  Don't you just love cyclogest! 

Missing DH like crazy too, especially with this awful weather and he is in Thailand! Charming eh!

Anyway, I am gonna get myself off home and back to bed, try and give these embies as much rest as possible.

Hope you are feeling ok, let me know how you are doing.

Take care and lots of luck   

T
x


----------



## Blooms (May 11, 2007)

Hi T, 

Hope you feel better soon, best thing for it some well earned bed rest.
I also went back to work today but as it's only part time I was back home by 13.00 and on FF again!! Too much research can be a bad thing as well I guess, I'm gonna just concentrate on the 2 ww and not so much of the past.

I can sympathise with the Menopur I had cuts and scratches all over my hands by the end of the 10 days, good stuff though so have faith.  If I remember correctly I had very sore (.)(.) and it made me so tired and grumpy, good job both Dh's are away.

Although I'm sure mine would prefer to be in Thailand with yours rather than out in the field..he's in the army and what with this weather!!! LOL  

Anyway, you take care.  As for me Day 3 no symtoms at all, they just vanished but no AF (not that it's even due yet) but all that can be worried about next week.

Bex


----------

